# What are these birds called?



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

What are the pigeons called that have all white bodies with normal gray/black/red colored wings?


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Saddlebacks?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably half or more of the pigeon breeds could come in the saddle color variety


----------

